# NuVet Plus Canine Supplement Wafers



## klslike (Dec 13, 2007)

Has anyone heard good/bad regarding NuVet Plus Canine Supplement Wafers? Does anyone know of any side effects? We have been giving these to our 5 month old golden retriever puppy. She has been having bouts of diarrhea since the beginning of November. After 2 visits to the vets and 2 prescriptions for antibiotics, she is back to normal. I had stopped giving her the vitamins thinking this was what was causing the diarrhea. Anyone have any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

What food are you feeding her at the moment? It could be just that she is getting too MUCH vitamins. We feed our pup Nutro Natural Lamb And rice Large breed. She was on the same thing, just in puppy form. Normally the decent brands you don't need to give them extra vitamins 

What do you feed her when she gets the loose stools?


----------



## klslike (Dec 13, 2007)

We currently feed her Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. I was feeding her white rice, boiled chicken w/yogurt/cottage cheese to get her past the diarrhea.... That worked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I was going to suggest white rice and boiled chicken 

Eukanuba is a pretty good brand, so I would stop giving the puppy the waifers.


----------

